

Building an Angular and Express 4.x App Part 2 - colemorrison
http://start.jcolemorrison.com/building-an-angular-and-express-app-part-2/

======
colemorrison
I'm trying to also include a Git workflow here too. I figure, the more
realistic I make the process, the more useful it will be?

